# Info about sho bushido ryu



## AJH40 (Dec 23, 2013)

Hello,

Anyone know if sho bushido ryu is a good form of JJ? They have a dojo where I live and I'm interested in learning JJ, so I wanted know if this would be a good place to get sufficient training. 

Thanks,


----------



## Chris Parker (Dec 24, 2013)

Hi AJH40,

I'm going to suggest reading through the following thread: http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php/97337-Sho-Bushido-Ryu-Bujutsu


----------

